# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كلام من ذهب عن النجاح

## نور عبدالرحمن

كلام من ذهب بل من لؤلؤ  كلام من ذهب عن الحياة كلام من ذهب عن الحب كلام من ذهب قصير حكم وامثال وكلام من ذهب كلام من ذهب حكم


أجمل وأروع كلام من ذهب عن الحياة والنجاح




يكمن تحقيق النجاح في العديد من السبل والطرق الهامة التي منها.


النجاح يمكن تحقيقه بسهولة فقط يحتاج إلى عزيمة حقيقة واصرار لا يهزمه أحد وتأكد ان تلك الأسلحة سوف تساعدك علي الوصول لنحاج مبهر يوم ما.


في الاغلب لم يتحدث عن النجاح سوي من عانو حتي وصلوا إليه حيث يحتاج النجاح إلى الجد والاجتهاد والصبر بشكل يساعد على بلوغ الهدف وتحقيقه كما يساعد في التخلص من العقبات..


عليك ان تقوم بالتركيز علي هدفك وعلي ما تريد فعله لتحقق فيه النجاح المطلوب سوف يبهرك ذلك ويجعلك تشعر بقيمتك في الحياة وان الوضع ليس بالامر المستحيل كما هيئه البعض لك ولكن أسهل ما قمت بفعله بفضل توفيق الله لك ثم اصرار وعزيمتك وكل من قام بمساندتك حتي تصل لحلمك.


أحذر اليأس فالنجاح قريب لمن يريده ويسعي في سبيل الحصول عليه واليوم ومن خلال تلك المقالة سوف نقدم لك باقة من اجمل العبارات التي قيلت عن النجاح .


النجاح يحققه فقط الذين يواصلون المحاولة بنظرة إيجابية للأشياء.


عندما تصل إلى عمق معنى كلمة النجاح تجد أنها ببساطة تعني الإصرار.


إن النجاح لا يتطلب عذرا، والفشل لا يترك أي مبررات.


البعض منا لديه مدراج يقلع منها إلى النجاح، لكن إن كنت ممن لا يملكون هذه المدراج عليك أن، تشيدها بنفسك.


الفشل ليس عند الخسارة إنّما الفشل عند الانسحاب.


تصرف كما لو أنه من المستحيل أن تفشل.


الناجح من يستطيع رؤية ما هو أبعد من أن يراه الآخرون.


لا نحقق الأعمال بالأمنيات وإنما بالإرادة نصنع المعجزات.


التردد أكبر عقبة في طريق النجاح.


سر النجاح على الدوام هو أن تسير إلى الأمام.


ما هو الفشل إلّا هزيمة مؤقتة تخلق لك فرص النجاح.


الطموح اللامحدود هو الوقود الذي يساعد الإنسان على الوصول إلى طريق النجاح . خطوات النجاح في الحياة


تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل.


إذا لم تفشل، فلن تعمل بجد.


لكي ننجح علينا أولاً أن نؤمن أنه بمقدرونا تحقيق النجاح.


المحاولة والفشل تتطلب نفس قدر الشجاعة الذي تتطلبه المحاولة والنجاح.


النجاح هو تركيز جميع قوي كيانك على ما تتحرق رغبة في تحقيقه.


الرغبة هي سر النجاح في الحياة المهنية لكل إنسان.


الوسيلة الوحيدة إلى النجاح هي الاستمرار بقوة حتى النهاية.


ما لم تبدأه اليوم لن يكتمل في الغد.


إذا لم تحاول أن تفعل شيء أبعد مما قد أتقنته.. فأنك لا تتقدم أبداً.


تعود على العادات الحسنه وهي سوف تصنعك.


- أنتهت الكلمات .. أتمنى أن تكون نالت أعجابكم أصدقائي 
********************************
كلام من ذهب بل من لؤلؤ  كلام من ذهب عن الحياة كلام من ذهب عن الحب كلام من ذهب قصير حكم وامثال وكلام من ذهب كلام من ذهب حكم كلام وحكم من ذهب

----------

